# S&W 4513 TSW Grips



## Shavingsharp (Oct 26, 2011)

New to the forum this is my first post. I just bought a Smith & Wesson 4513 TSW does anyone know who makes custom grips for this gun. Looking for something other than Hogue.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i think you will be looking for a long long time


----------

